# Sattel bei empfindlichen Sitzknochen



## softbaits (13. April 2018)

Hallo. Ich bin auf der unendlichen Suche nach dem passenden Sattel. Mein Problem ist, dass ich anscheinend ziemlich empfindlich me Sitzknochen habe. Auch nach dem „Einfahren“ (immer mind. 5 Fahrten innerhalb von 14 Tagen) auf unterschiedlichen Sätteln habe ich Schmerzen. Hinzu kommen Schmerzen im Adduktorenbereich. Diese sind bei manchen Modellen mehr und bei manchen weniger. Der Dammbereich macht mir wenig Probleme. Zudem habe ich recht breite Oberschenkel und kommen mit Sätteln die vorne bzw. mittig recht breit sind, nicht gut zurecht. Ach ja, mein Sitzknochenabstand beträgt 12 cm. Ich fahre ein Trailbike und würde gerne technische Touren von bis zu 40km damit bewältigen können. Auch mal 3-4 Tagestouren. Ergon habe ich jetzt noch nicht ausprobiert und hoffe hier auf eine Empfehlung..


----------



## Ergon_Bike (16. April 2018)

Hi softbaits,

wir haben für den Trail-Bereich zwei mögliche Sättel. 

Der SME3 ist für den Enduro Bereich konzipiert und "die Formgebung wurde speziell für häufige Wechsel der Sitzposition und Sitzhöhe entworfen. Die flache Sitzfläche und das abfallende Heck eignen sich optimal um zwischen Sitz- und Downhillpositionen hinter den Sattel zu wechseln."
Der Sattel ist in 3 Varianten erhältlich vom Standard-Modell SME3 über den SME3 Comp bis zum SME3 Pro Titanium.

Der SMA3 ist das "Trail-Sofa" und entsprechend bequem gepolstert. "Er bietet die perfekte Balance zwischen besten Performance- und Komforteigenschaften."
Auch der SMA3 ist in 3 Varianten erhältlich vom Standard-Modell SMA3 über den SMA3 Sport bis zum SMA3 Pro Titanium.

Wenn Du den Links folgst, findest Du weitreichendere Informationen auf unserer Webseite.

Falls noch weitere Fragen bestehen, stehen wir Dir gerne  zur Verfügung.

Liebe Grüße aus Koblenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bumbklaatt (17. April 2018)

Klinke mich hier mal ein:

Warum habt ihr hier den SMC4 nicht empfohlen, der ja soweit ich weiß der weichste MTB Sattel im Ergon Lineup ist? Gerade bei sehr empfindlichen Sitzknochen sollte dieser doch noch einen Ticken besser sein.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. April 2018)

bumbklaatt schrieb:


> Klinke mich hier mal ein:
> 
> Warum habt ihr hier den SMC4 nicht empfohlen, der ja soweit ich weiß der weichste MTB Sattel im Ergon Lineup ist? Gerade bei sehr empfindlichen Sitzknochen sollte dieser doch noch einen Ticken besser sein.


Weil weich nicht gleich gut ist...


----------



## bumbklaatt (17. April 2018)

Das ist mir bekannt, wobei da oft auch die Aldi-Gelsofas gemeint sind. Bei sehr empfindlichen Sitzknochen kann ein Sattel mit einer dünnen Gelpad-Schicht schon Sinn machen, daher die Frage.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (17. April 2018)

bumbklaatt schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr hier den SMC4 nicht empfohlen, der ja soweit ich weiß der weichste MTB Sattel im Ergon Lineup ist? Gerade bei sehr empfindlichen Sitzknochen sollte dieser doch noch einen Ticken besser sein.



Sicherlich kann man auch den SMC hernehmen, aber da die Betonung auf Trailride lag – oder ich es zumindest so wahrgenommen habe – ging die Empfehlung auch in diese Richtung.
Ich hoffe, ich lag damit überhaupt richtig, @softbaits ?


----------



## aibeekey (17. April 2018)

In guten wochen fahr ich 4-5 Mal,  hab aber scheinbar dennoch auch sehr empfindliche Sitzknochen.

Meine Erfahrung der letzten 18 monate:

Sme3: war viel zu hart
Sma3: war auch viel zu hart
Smc4: könnte dieses Mal passen, hab aber den ohne Gel (seit 2 Wochen)

Mit der Beschreibung "empfindliche Sitzknochen" würde ich also mit sme und Sma gar nicht erst experimentieren.

Der smc3 war beim Finger drück Test im übrigen härter als der sma3. Deswegen hab ich den erst gar nicht montiert sondern gleich zurück geschickt


----------



## softbaits (17. April 2018)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Ich habe heute den sma3 montiert. Ich hoffe dass der ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Funktionalität auf dem Trail und Komfort ist. Beim ersten Probesitzen und den ersten 100 m kurz vor dem Abendessen, ist mir aufgefallen dass ich nicht sofort die vorgesehene Sitzposition gefunden habe, wie ich zb von Sqlab gewohnt war. Aber vielleicht ist das ja auch so gedacht. Zudem fand ich ihn im ersten Moment etwas „rutschig“.... Morgen wird dann ausgiebiger getestet. Ich bin da aber durchaus optimistisch....


----------



## bumbklaatt (17. April 2018)

Habe mir jetzt mal den SMA3, den SMC3 und den SMC4 Gel bestellt. Fahre derzeit den 611 Ergowave ohne Active und habe nach ca. einer Stunde wahnsinnig stechende Schmerzen an den Sitzknochen, die auch nach mehreren Ausfahrten über insgesamt mehr als 200 km nicht besser wurden und wahrscheinlich auch nicht werden, denn nach 200 km sollte sich ein Arsch mal langsam an einen Sattel gewöhnt haben


----------



## Ergon_Bike (20. April 2018)

Genauso empfehlen wir es und genauso nehme ich es auch persönlich war. Individuell kann es Abweichungen geben, aber prinzipiell ist es genau so: 





softbaits schrieb:


> (...) guter Kompromiss zwischen Funktionalität auf dem Trail und Komfort (...)



Viel Spaß und schmerzfreie Rides. 

Berichte bitte gerne über Deine gemachten Erfahrungen.

LG aus Koblenz, Niels


----------



## bumbklaatt (23. April 2018)

Die drei Sättel sind gekommen und ich habe den Test mit dem SMC4 Sport Gel begonnen. War ca. 1,5 Stunden unterwegs und hatte keine nennenswerten Schmerzen, obwohl ich bewusst ohne gepolsterte Hose gefahren bin. Kein Vergleich zum 611 Ergowave. Auf Trails bin ich dank Variostütze auch gut hinter den Sattel gekommen.

Eigentlich müsste ich gar nicht weitertesten, aber mal schauen, was SMC3 und SMA3 bieten. Vom Gefühl her würde ich sie für mich als zu hart einstufen.

Stimmt es, dass das Gel ziemlich temperaturanfällig ist und im Sommer dazu neigt, dass man es schnell "durchsitzt"?

EDIT: @softbaits Ich hoffe es ist ok, dass ich mich in deinen Thread eingeklinkt habe, weil wir ja das selbe Problem haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbaits (23. April 2018)

bumbklaatt schrieb:


> EDIT:
> 
> @softbaits Ich hoffe es ist ok, dass ich mich in deinen Thread eingeklinkt habe, weil wir ja das selbe Problem haben


Klaro  
Ich habe nun den SMA3 ca 80 km in 3 Tagen gefahren  jeweils mit einem bzw . Zwei Tagen Pause. An den sitzknochen habe ich bei dem nicht so Schmerzen wie beim 611 oder 612 ergowave . Allerdings macht mir der adduktorenbereich bei dem SMA sehr zu schaffen. Da gefällt mir der sqlab als stufensattel wesentlich besser . Tja aber was nun. Ich werde jetzt noch den SMC 4 testen obwohl sich die Form ja nicht wesentlich vom SMA unterschiedet. Ansonsten heisst es wohl oder übel aushalten und Maul halten


----------



## Ergon_Bike (25. April 2018)

Habe Deine Problemstellung an unsere Spezialisten weitergeleitet und komme asap auf Dich zurück. 

LG, Niels


----------



## softbaits (25. April 2018)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Habe Deine Problemstellung an unsere Spezialisten weitergeleitet und komme asap auf Dich zurück.
> 
> LG, Niels


Danke!


----------



## bumbklaatt (29. April 2018)

War gestern nochmal mit dem SMC4 unterwegs und musste feststellen, dass die anfängliche Euphorie etwas getrübt wurde weil der Sattel mir wohl etwas zu breit ist und deshalb an den Schenkelinnenseiten reibt. Leider gibt es den SMC4 nicht in S (habe 10,5 cm Sitzknochenabstand und auf der Packung steht auch 11-13).

Deshalb jetzt doch noch den SMC3 in S draufgeschraubt, den ich heute testen werde. Vielleicht komme ich doch auch ohne Gel zurecht. Habe ja noch meine Polsterhose von Fox.

@Ergon_Bike Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem "Orthopedic Comfort Foam" und dem "Orthopedic AirCell Foam"?


----------



## le duy nhut (30. April 2018)

Darf man eigentlich einen Ergon Sattel aufs eigene Bike schrauben und ´ne Tour-lang testen?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (3. Mai 2018)

bumbklaatt schrieb:


> Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem "Orthopedic Comfort Foam" und dem "Orthopedic AirCell Foam"?



Hi @bumbklaatt ,
bei *Comfort Foam* handelt es sich um offenporigen Schaum mit etwas weniger Rückstellfähigkeit im Gegensatz zu *Aircell Foam* mit geschlossenen Zellen und dadurch schnellerer/höherer Rückstellfähigkeit.




le duy nhut schrieb:


> Darf man eigentlich einen Ergon Sattel aufs eigene Bike schrauben und ´ne Tour-lang testen?



Das kommt auf Deinen Händler an, @le duy nhut . 

Wir bieten so etwas für Endkunden nicht an.

Im Rahmen eines ausgeschriebenen Satteltest kann man – insofern man sich als Tester beworben hat und ausgewählt wurde – den entsprechenden Sattel ausgiebig testen – ist aber auch zum Feedback verpflichtet. 

Die Tests und Ausschreibungen dazu werden entweder über unsere Webseite und unsere Social Media Kanäle kommuniziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmy_bod (7. Mai 2018)

bumbklaatt schrieb:


> Die drei Sättel sind gekommen und ich habe den Test mit dem SMC4 Sport Gel begonnen. War ca. 1,5 Stunden unterwegs und hatte keine nennenswerten Schmerzen, obwohl ich bewusst ohne gepolsterte Hose gefahren bin. Kein Vergleich zum 611 Ergowave. Auf Trails bin ich dank Variostütze auch gut hinter den Sattel gekommen.
> 
> Eigentlich müsste ich gar nicht weitertesten, aber mal schauen, was SMC3 und SMA3 bieten. Vom Gefühl her würde ich sie für mich als zu hart einstufen.
> 
> ...



Welcher Sattel ist es jetzt bei Dir geworden? Ich fahre schon länger den SQLabs 611 Ergowave Active und habe bei längeren Touren immer Probleme mit den Sitzknochen. Ich brauche wohl auch etwas Weicheres...

VG, Jimmy


----------



## bumbklaatt (12. Mai 2018)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Welcher Sattel ist es jetzt bei Dir geworden?



Sorry für die späte Antwort.

Es wurde der SMC3 Comp. In Kombination mit Polstern in der Hose ist der optimal für mich. Der SMC4 Sport Gel war mir etwas zu breit, ansonsten aber auch top und beim SMA war mir die Sitzposition etwas zu undefiniert.


----------



## Blaubarschbub (12. Mai 2018)

Von mir ebenfalls eine Empfehlung für den SMC3. Habe auch noch den SMR , der ist einen Ticken härter.


----------



## jimmy_bod (12. Mai 2018)

Danke Euch beiden. Ich habe jetzt mal den SMC4 Comp Gel drauf und bin soweit zufrieden.
Die Sitzknochen sind auf jeden Fall entlasteter, im Gegensatz zum SQLab Ergowave 611 Active.
Allerdings merke ich einen höheren Druck im Dammbereich... ich habe die Sattelspitze jetzt nochmal ein paar Millimeter nach unten bewegt - jetzt sollte es inkl. Dämpfer-SAG ziemlich horizontal sein. Die nächste lange Tour wird es zeigen


----------



## Ergon_Bike (16. Mai 2018)

Hi @jimmy_bod ,
zunächst erst einmal Sorry für die lahme Art zu antworten. 
Ich gehörte zum Dirtmasters Event-Team und war bis Montag in Winterberg. 

Danke für Dein bisheriges Feedback. 
Lass uns auf jeden Fall an Deinen Erfahrungen teilhaben.

Danke nochmal und LG, Niels


----------



## jr_hebboch (18. Mai 2018)

Ich habe mit dem SMC4 Sport Gel jetzt scheinbar auch endlich den richtigen Sattel für mich gefunden.

Und was hab ich nicht schon alles ausprobiert ... 

Ich bin recht schwer und auch deshalb hatte ich mit den verschiedensten Sätteln so meine Probleme. Der Sport Gel ist jetzt genau das richtige Mittel zwischen Komfort und Ergonomie für mich. Jedoch muss ich auch noch, wie mein Vorredner, die Sattelspitze etwas tiefer stellen um Druck vom Dammbereich zu nehmen.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (18. Mai 2018)

Auch das liest sich gut, @jr_hebboch . 

Wie gesagt, Feedback ist immer wichtig für uns. Egal ob von Pros oder auch Jedermännern/-frauen. 

Euch allen wünsche ich Frohe Pfingsten! 

Ride on, Niels


----------



## YZ-Rider (27. Juni 2018)

Ich klinke mich hier mal fix ein, weil ich für die eine Frage nicht extra ein neues Thema eröffnen möchte und hier ja bereits verschiedenste Modelle diskutiert wurden.

Ich würde gerne den SME3 am Enduro Bike testen. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage: Was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen dem SME3 und SME3 Comp? Im Datenblatt ist der einzig ersichtliche Unterschied das Gestellmaterial und daraus resultierend wohl auch das Gewicht. Wirkt sich das bzw. in wie weit wirkt es sich auch auf den Komfort und die Performance aus? Gibt es weitere Unterschiede?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Ergon_Bike (28. Juni 2018)

Genau, @YZ-Rider ,
zum einen das Gestell ist unterschiedlich und zum anderen gibt es den SME3 COMP in mehreren Farben, als da wären stealth, rot, blau, laser lemon. 

In Sachen Gestell möchte ich daraufhinweisen, dass 15g Mehrgewicht durch die CroMo Rails aber auch den Vorteil haben, steifer/stabiler zu sein. Nur für den Fall, dass das Fahrergewicht auch ein Thema ist.

LG aus Koblenz, Niels


----------



## YZ-Rider (28. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Antwort. Mit 70kg fahrfertig wird das Gewicht kaum ein Problem sein.
Also sehe ich es richtig, dass sich beide Sättel in Sachen Komfort nicht unterscheiden? Denn dann kommt auch wieder der Preis zur Kaufentscheidung hinzu...
Bin nur etwas verunsichert, da mir euer Saddle Selektor einmal den SME3 und einmal den SME3 Comp ausspuckt abhängig von der Angabe, wie oft man auf dem Rad sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (29. Juni 2018)

Hmm, sehr ominös, aber lass Dich dadurch nicht grämen. 

Ich gebe das mal weiter an die Programmierung. Vielleicht liegt da das Problem.

LG, Niels


----------



## jimmy_bod (23. Dezember 2018)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Danke Euch beiden. Ich habe jetzt mal den SMC4 Comp Gel drauf und bin soweit zufrieden.
> Die Sitzknochen sind auf jeden Fall entlasteter, im Gegensatz zum SQLab Ergowave 611 Active.
> Allerdings merke ich einen höheren Druck im Dammbereich... ich habe die Sattelspitze jetzt nochmal ein paar Millimeter nach unten bewegt - jetzt sollte es inkl. Dämpfer-SAG ziemlich horizontal sein. Die nächste lange Tour wird es zeigen



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst und kann nun sagen: Dieser Sattel ist genial! Keine Probleme mehr mit den Sitzknochen - Der Sattel ist ausreichend sportlich und super komfortabel! Für mich gibt es 5 von 5 Sternen 

Für mich persönlich im Vergleich mit dem Ergowave 611....  And the winner is Ergon SMC4 Comp Gel

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## YZ-Rider (23. Dezember 2018)

So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker und Vorlieben. Ich bin mit dem SME garnicht klar gekommen. Trotz richtiger Einstellung und viel Probieren gab es regelmäßig Scheuerstellen, Hautreizungen, eingeschlafene Stellen etc. Der war garnicht meins. Mittlerweile bin ich auf einem WTB Silverado unterwegs und der istso ziemlich das beste, was ich je gefahren bin


----------



## Ergon_Bike (8. Januar 2019)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker und Vorlieben. Ich bin mit dem SME garnicht klar gekommen. Trotz richtiger Einstellung und viel Probieren gab es regelmäßig Scheuerstellen, Hautreizungen, eingeschlafene Stellen etc. Der war garnicht meins. Mittlerweile bin ich auf einem WTB Silverado unterwegs und der istso ziemlich das beste, was ich je gefahren bin



Das klingt nicht gut, auch wenn SMC4 (als MTB Allround-Sattel) und SME3 (als Enduro Race-Sattel) wenig miteinander vergleichbar sind. Darf ich fragen in welchem Einsatzgebiet Du den Sattel gefahren bist, @YZ-Rider ?
Für mich klingt es so, als biete der SME3 zu wenig Padding für Deine Bedürfnisse – auch verglichen mit dem Aussehen des WTB Silverado, der deutlich stärker aufgepolstert scheint.

Preislich spielen beide aber auch nicht in einer Liga, wenn ich das richtig überschaut hab.

LG, Niels


----------



## YZ-Rider (8. Januar 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Das klingt nicht gut, auch wenn SMC4 (als MTB Allround-Sattel) und SME3 (als Enduro Race-Sattel) wenig miteinander vergleichbar sind. Darf ich fragen in welchem Einsatzgebiet Du den Sattel gefahren bist, @YZ-Rider ?
> Für mich klingt es so, als biete der SME3 zu wenig Padding für Deine Bedürfnisse – auch verglichen mit dem Aussehen des WTB Silverado, der deutlich stärker aufgepolstert scheint.
> 
> Preislich spielen beide aber auch nicht in einer Liga, wenn ich das richtig überschaut hab.
> ...



Der Sattel war an meinem Nicolai G16 montiert, sprich Enduroeinsatz mit deutlichem Downhillfokus. Regelmäßige Touren bis zu 25-30km und viel Trailanteil, im Sommer auch regelmäßig Bikeparkeinsatz.

Von der Polsterung nehmen sich beide nicht viel, soweit ich den SME noch richtig in Erinnerung habe. Der WTB ist nun etwas schmaler und für mich gerade im breiten Teil angenehmer geformt. Der SME3 schien trotz auf dem Papier richtiger Größe etwas zu breit, was auf Dauer am Beinanfang gescheuert hat. Am meisten gestört hat aber die mittlere Dammentlastung. Dadurch, dass sie relativ stark ausgeformt ist und deutlich Kanten vorhanden sind kam es auf Dauer zu Schmerzen, wenn man sich mal etwas auf dem Sattel bewegt hat, sei es bei steilen Uphills oder langen Wheeliefahrten (auch wenn das letztere sicher kein Auslegungskriterum ist). Kurz ich hatte einfach das Problem, dass ich nach relativ kurzer Fahrzeit nicht mehr auf dem Sattel sitzen mochte. 
Preislich nehmen sich beide mit ca. 60 Euro nicht viel.

MfG


----------



## Ergon_Bike (8. Januar 2019)

Danke für Deine detaillierte Beschreibung. Ich werde das so weitergeben. 

Leider kann man nicht immer jeder Anatomie gerecht werden. 

LG


----------



## YZ-Rider (8. Januar 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Danke für Deine detaillierte Beschreibung. Ich werde das so weitergeben.
> 
> Leider kann man nicht immer jeder Anatomie gerecht werden.
> 
> LG


Überhaupt kein Problem. War auch rein konstruktiv, und nicht verärgert oder negativ gemeinte Kritik.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (9. Januar 2019)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Überhaupt kein Problem. War auch rein konstruktiv, und nicht verärgert oder negativ gemeinte Kritik.



Hatten wir auch nicht so aufgefasst. 

LG, Niels


----------



## Lokfuehrer (15. Januar 2019)

Ich habe mir voriges Jahr im Oktober den SMC3 Comp nach SKA (10 cm) in "S" zugelegt und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Auch längere Touren sind bequem ohne Polster zu fahren und der Sattel macht auch keinerlei Geräusche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (16. Januar 2019)

Nach den positiven Erfahrungen mit dem Ergon SMC4 Sattel, wollt ich ihn jetzt auch mal testen.
Was ist denn der genau Unterschied zwischen dem SMC4 Sport Gel und dem SMC4 Comp Gel, und lohnt sich der Mehrpreis des Comp Modells?


----------



## Bulls2013 (16. Januar 2019)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Nach den positiven Erfahrungen mit dem Ergon SMC4 Sattel, wollt ich ihn jetzt auch mal testen.
> Was ist denn der genau Unterschied zwischen dem SMC4 Sport Gel und dem SMC4 Comp Gel, und lohnt sich der Mehrpreis des Comp Modells?



*
Sport*

*Technische Daten:*
*Material Streben:* Stahl (CrMo)
*Material Schale:* Verbundstoff, Nylon
*Polsterung:* Orthopädischer AirCell Sitzschaum
*Material Bezug:* DuraSkin
*Gewicht:* -black / M : 315 g

*Comp

Technische Daten:
Material Streben:* Edelstahl (TiNox)  
*Material Schale: *Verbundstoff, Nylon
*Polsterung: *Orthopädischer AirCell Sitzschaum* 
Material Bezug: *Mikrofasergewebe
*Gewicht:* -black / M : 295 g


Sollten die Sitzknochen nicht zu empfindlich sein,Mut zum Standart SMC4
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ergon/SMC4-Sattel-p45908/

Besitze beide, wobei der *ohne *Gel irgendwie angenehmer ist .
Entlastungskanal fühl sich nach mehr an,Bewegelichkeit ist auch besser.

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Ergon_Bike (17. Januar 2019)

Danke für eure tatkräftige Mithilfe und euer Feedback. 
Gefühlt einer der wenigen Orte, wo sich Menschen die Mühe machen, auch positives Feedback zu verfassen.



Bulls2013 schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ergon/SMC4-Sattel-p45908/



Ich hinterlasse mal einen breitbandig angelegten Internet-Preisvergleich. Das ist zumindest schonmal fairer den Online-Händlern gegenüber.  

LG, Niels


----------



## locke_lancelot (18. Januar 2019)

Super danke euch, werd dann mal den normalen testen


----------



## Ergon_Bike (23. Januar 2019)

Immer gerne. Genauso gerne kannst Du uns Deine Erfahrungen zum neuen Sattel hier hinterlegen. 

LG, Niels


----------



## Northsails (5. Februar 2019)

Ich klink mich mal hier mit ein. Fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr den SMA 3 M Comp. Habe vor ein paar Monaten auf ein Spectral von Canyon gewechselt. Ziel ist ein Alpencross im September. Leider schmerzen die Sitzknochen nach ja 3 Stunden im Sattel trotz gepolstert Hose. Mein Knochenabstand beträgt 11cm. Welcher Sattel währe eine alternative. Muss dazusagen das ich 95 kg ohne Gepäck auf die wage bringe. Muskeln sind halt schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (6. Februar 2019)

Hey @Northsails ,
hast Du Sattel- und Lenkerstellung schon genau unter die Lupe genommen und kannst ausschließen, dass das der Ursprung deiner Schmerzen ist? Zumeist wird man hier fündig bei genauerer Betrachtung – und ich würde erst diese Punkte "abklopfen", bevor ich zu neuen Teilen tendiere.


Sollte dies aber von dir bereits vor der Fragestellung ausgeschlossen worden sein, dann kann der Nachfolger – die komfortablere SM Men Serie Abhilfe schaffen. Die Modelle dieser Serie werden innerhalb dieses Monats bis spätestens Anfang März in den Läden verfügbar sein.

Weitreichendere Infos findest Du unter den von mir zur Verfügung gestellten Links.


Eine Alternative wäre der SMC4 – unser Allround-Komfort-Modell für den MTB Bereich.

Ich hoffe, meine Fragen haben zur Aufklärung beitragen können. Solltest Du noch weitere haben, melde Dich einfach nochmals.

LG aus Koblenz,

Niels


----------



## locke_lancelot (6. Februar 2019)

Zum Thema Sattel einstellen schmeiß ich mal das Video hier in die Runde


----------



## Ergon_Bike (6. Februar 2019)

Gut erkannt, @locke_lancelot ...

...und unsere Ergonomie Spezialistin Janina hilft dem Fabio in dem Video auch wirklich. Also definitiv keine "vorgecastete" Marketing-Nummer.


----------



## bumbklaatt (25. Februar 2019)

Der SMC3 wurde ja zwischenzeitlich ebenfalls eingestampft. Ist der SM Men ein bisschen der Nachfolger für beide (SMA + SMC3)?

Jedenfalls kommt man nun nur noch mit dem Topmodell des SM Men an den besseren Aircell Schaum.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (25. Februar 2019)

bumbklaatt schrieb:


> Der SMC3 wurde ja zwischenzeitlich ebenfalls eingestampft. Ist der SM Men ein bisschen der Nachfolger für beide (SMA + SMC3)?



Hallo,

ja, der SM Men ersetzt beide. Während das COMP Modell nur unterstützend OrthoCell Pads zusätzlich zum Orthopedic Comfort Foam einsetzt, setzt das Pro Modell komplett auf das Hightech Material mit höchsten Rückstellkräften.

Viele Grüße

Lena


----------



## Doerney (7. März 2019)

Hi ich würde mich mit in die runde werfen da es mein Problem auf dem Punkt bringt. 

Ich Fahre eine ein Touren Mountainbike (Ebike Fully) wiege 95kg und habe ein Sitzknochenabstand von 13,5mm. Somit habe ich Angefangen mit dem Sqlab 610 mit Active und bin nicht mit den Stufen''system'' klar gekommen und hatte auch schmerzen an dem Sitzknochen bereich. 
Daraufhin habe ich mir auf Empfehlung vom Saddle Selector von Ergon den SMC4 Sport Gel (Große L) Sattel gekauft und nach ~400km finde ich einfach keine Position auch mit Polsterhose von Fox wo mir die Sitzknochen nicht schon nach 15km weh tun. 
Deswegen habe ich mir die Bike Fittingbox gekauft um die anderen evtl. Ursachen ausschließen zu können. Wo es geholfen hat waren meine Schmerzen in den Händen die sind komplett weg aber im Sitzknochenbereich leider unverändert. 
Daraufhin habe ich die Sattelspitze so hoch wie möglich Eingestellt so das ich ein leichten Druck im Genitalbereich hatte aber nicht unangenehm war um die Sitzknochen somit zu Entlasten aber leider keine Besserung. 

Ich wüsste auch nicht ob ein anderer Sattel jetzt Härter oder weicher sein müsste. Da der sqlab knüppelhart war und der Ergon smc4 Sport gel viel weicher. 

Hoffe Ihr habt ein Tipp für mich. Vielen Dank

Mfg
Danny


----------



## bumbklaatt (7. März 2019)

Probier mal den Ergon SM Pro Men in L der hat mehr Speck als SQ Lab aber kein Gel, das man schnell plattsitzen kann wie beim SMC4.

Ansonsten schau auch mal bei anderen Herstellern. Manche schwören z.B. auf die günstigen Haussättel von Rose.

Nur weil mittlerweile jeder Hersteller mit irgendwelchen Ergonomiekonzepten daherkommt, muss das trotzdem nicht für jeden passen. Da hilft nur Testen, Testen, Testen.


----------



## Doerney (7. März 2019)

@bumbklaatt Danke für deine Antwort. Ich denke nämlich auch das ich die GelPads platt sitze.

Rose hat auch 2 Seiten an Auswahl XD


----------



## Lokfuehrer (7. März 2019)

@Doerney 
Sattelnase nach oben bringt nur wieder andere Probleme, die man vorher vielleicht nicht hatte. Lass doch mal die Polsterhose weg und probiere mal ohne. Ich habe den Ergon SMC 3 Comp und komme ohne Polster besser klar.


----------



## xxxT (7. März 2019)

bei "empfindlichen sitzknochen" hilft meiner erfahrung nach nur , diese durch nutzung unempfindlicher zu machen , man kann auch alle 2, 20 km ausfahrten den sattel wechseln, um dann festzustellen das der sattel der nun schon seit 40 km drauf ist,seit der letzten 80 km tour auch nicht der richtige ist , dieser kelch ging  mit dem letzen bike glücklicherweise an mir vorbei, denn da passte der out of stock sattel bei mir perfekt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doerney (7. März 2019)

@Lokfuehrer 
Ich hab halt jede mögliche Position Probiert. Die Probleme kommen auch ohne Polsterhose. Hab auch schon 2 Verschiedene Polsterhosen extra getestet aber ich denke der SMC4 Sattel passt einfach nicht 

Fahre jetzt ein Standard Sattel von Canyon (ohne Gel und etwas härter) der leider etwas schmäler als der Ergon ist mit dem selbem Winkel wie der Ergon Sattel und der schmerzt schon weniger. 

Bei Rose kann man die Sättel nach Benutzung nicht mehr Umtauschen wobei die Preislich noch realisierbar sind wenn man sich gleich 3 Stück kauft und diese Testet als ein teuren Sattel da hätte man bei Rose mehr Chance das einer der 3 passt. 

Bei Terry wird auch immer Gel Empfohlen aber bei jedem Hersteller ist das Gewicht anscheint nicht wichtig, wobei ich aber der Meinung bin das ich das Gelpad mit mein 95KG Platt drücke als eine Person mit 70KG. Terry ist auch Günstiger und bietet 30 Tage test an.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. April 2019)

Nabend! Nachdem ich nun auch von meinen 130mm breiten SDG weg will weil nach langen Touren der Hintern schmerzt komm ich immer wieder zum SMC4 den hier ja einige haben und auch loben.
Gibts da schon von einigen von euch Langzeiterfahrungen?
Überlege zwischen Standart und den Sport.

Gruß aus dem Harz.


----------



## 4mate (16. April 2019)

xxxT schrieb:


> bei "empfindlichen sitzknochen" hilft meiner erfahrung nach nur , diese durch nutzung unempfindlicher zu machen


"durch Nutzung unempfindlicher machen" führte bei mir zu einer doppelten und sehr schmerzhaften Knochenhautentzündung von Oktober bis Mai


----------



## xxxT (16. April 2019)

4mate schrieb:


> "durch Nutzung unempfindlicher machen" führte bei mir zu einer doppelten und sehr schmerzhaften Knochenhautentzündung von Oktober bis Mai


Hmm, da hat wohl jemand einen wirklich empfindliches Hinterteil.
Knochenhautentzündung kommt in meinem vokabular eigentlich garnicht vor.


----------



## peter1966 (16. April 2019)

Über empfindliche Sitzknochen kann ich auch ein Lied singen… und habe schon einiges in Sache Sattel getestet. 
Vor kurzem habe ich mir einen SM E-Mountain E-MTB bestellt. Bei 4 Ausfahrten über mehr oder weniger flaches Gelände kann ich mich nur Positiv äußern…passt gut und bis jetzt schmerzfrei.

Wenn es die Schneelage zulässt bin ich auf den ersten echten Bergtest gespannt.


----------



## Lokfuehrer (16. April 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Nabend! Nachdem ich nun auch von meinen 130mm breiten SDG weg will weil nach langen Touren der Hintern schmerzt komm ich immer wieder zum SMC4 den hier ja einige haben und auch loben.
> Gibts da schon von einigen von euch Langzeiterfahrungen?
> Überlege zwischen Standart und den Sport.
> 
> Gruß aus dem Harz.


Hallo, Ergon hat mittlerweile auch eine neue Produktlinie herausgebracht, nennt sich SM Men. Vielleicht ist ja da etwas für dich dabei...?
Gruß aus dem Eichsfeld


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. April 2019)

Lokfuehrer schrieb:


> Hallo, Ergon hat mittlerweile auch eine neue Produktlinie herausgebracht, nennt sich SM Men. Vielleicht ist ja da etwas für dich dabei...?
> Gruß aus dem Eichsfeld


Och das Eichsfeld, gleich neben meiner Heimat

Diesen empfiehlt mir Ergon quasi egal was ich eingebe beim Konfigurator


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. April 2019)

Nach ein bissel lesen würd ich den SM Sport gern kaufen. @Ergon_Bike Nun lieg ich mit 12cm Sitzknochenabstand genau mittig. Nehm ich da den nächst größeren oder geht auch der kleinere?


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. April 2019)

Schau mal bei 1:10. Da gibt`s `nen Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. April 2019)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Schau mal bei 1:10. Da gibt`s `nen Tipp.


Dank Dir! So ein bissel tendier ich zum schmalen, könnt mir vorstellen das bergab ein zu breiter Sattel stört.
Schwieriges Thema immer mit den Sätteln


----------



## Ergon_Bike (7. Mai 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Dank Dir!



Kein Problem, immer gerne!




Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> So ein bissel tendier ich zum schmalen, könnt mir vorstellen das bergab ein zu breiter Sattel stört.



"Stören" vielleicht nicht, aber wenn Du zB. "zwischen" beiden verfügbaren Größen liegen solltest, kannst Du aus diesem Grund durchaus zum kleineren Modell greifen.




Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Schwieriges Thema immer mit den Sätteln



Ja, aber verständlich, da wir alle mehr oder weniger individuell gebaut sind. 

LG, Niels


----------

